# Monster Plumb Bob



## schor (Apr 27, 2014)

I did post this to the project of the day, but I think it's appropriate for the projects forum.

The makings of a +10 inch ~6lbs plumb bob. I always wanted to make one and a friend wanted to have one. I scrounged the metal shops and found a piece of bronze for the main body, I used some brass and stainless I had in my stock and some rosewood and started turning.

Click the picture for a 4 minute video.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 27, 2014)

Soon to be "Project of the Month" I'm sure


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 27, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Soon to be "Project of the Month" I'm sure



+1 !



Bernie


----------



## schor (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the positive thoughts on project of the month but I've seen tons of excellent projects on this site, this is only a plumb bob.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 28, 2014)

There is no such thing as ONLY a Plumb Bob. It is a precision piece of work if done correctly. If everything is not on a relative center line it will not work correctly. I have seen them off the mark as much as 1/16 inch. I can't imagine putting in a pipe drop from a 25 foot ceiling and being off that much at the floor. I have a Brown & Sharp that is Mercury filled.

 "Billy G"


----------



## schor (May 3, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> There is no such thing as ONLY a Plumb Bob. It is a precision piece of work if done correctly. If everything is not on a relative center line it will not work correctly. I have seen them off the mark as much as 1/16 inch. I can't imagine putting in a pipe drop from a 25 foot ceiling and being off that much at the floor. I have a Brown & Sharp that is Mercury filled.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thanks Bill, I believe I did make it correctly. Everything should be on center and I hung it and there was visually no runout (is that the right term to use?). I'm not really sure how accurate a plumb bob needs to be or how to measure it's accuracy other than to let it hang and see if it stays on center when you spin it a bit.


----------

